# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Recherche poste Chef de projet

## marocdivers

Je suis avant tout un ingnieur, un homme concret, qui aime tudier et ensuite raliser des choses.
Jai un immense gout pour les technologies et les inventions, avec un sens pour le service client  travers mon exprience, et un grand plaisir pour les relations humaines.
J'apporte une vue globale sur les systmes et les questions technologiques tout en apportant une attention particulire aux dtails technique et organisationnelle.
En passant par, le domaine de la formation, puis la gestion, actuellement je suis en poste de Manager d'une societe multiservices , pour morienter de nouveau vers un domaine que japprcie qui est le Management de projet. 
Mon objectif maintenant est dIntgrer un poste de conduite de projets et mettre en uvre mes comptences et aussi Grer des projets informatiques.
Mon email : marocdivers@gmail.com 
Mon tl : 002126 61 29 59 03

----------

